# a great package



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well I recieved a great package on my doorstep yesterday, a dvd with our first full made for tv episode on it. I have to admit my editor exceeded my expectation, he did a great job. Off to the ATA show tomorrow so maybe next week I may post a teaser on my site...keep posted guys
Rick


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Great News !!! Can't wait to see it. GoodLuck with it.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Good luck in this endeavor and as they say in show biz BREAK A LEG ... all the best...


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

great news and good luck can,t wait for the first show


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Ted, I think Rick's broken enough stuff. Good luck.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

that`s right what I thought where boomerangs where bows flying through the air ... lol lol you know we only wish him the best and of course a guest appearance on his show...


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Way to go Ricky and boys/girls!!!! Can't wait to see it, good luck!!

Rob


----------

